# After I get vaccinated what then?



## Bronco Lane (5 Feb 2021)

Both myself and my wife are close to 70 yrs of age.
I am not sure if we will both receive our vaccinations at the same time. I am not sure if we will both get the same type of vaccination.  If there is a time lag between us receiving our vaccinations what happens then?
If we both get our double dose vaccination are we now "safe"? Do we continue to wear our masks, hand wash, keep our social distance from others, to protect others after we have been vaccinated?  Can we carry the Covid but not be affected by it?


----------



## Leo (5 Feb 2021)

Remember, vaccines aren't 100% effective, and while it's likely they will give prolonged protection, at this point we don't have enough data to know how long it will take for that effectiveness to drop towards 0%.

I'd expect to continue follow the public health advice until such time as the incidence of the virus in the community has dropped very significantly.


----------



## SlurrySlump (6 Feb 2021)

Bronco Lane said:


> Can we carry the Covid but not be affected by it?



Does the vaccination contain a miniscule bit of Covid?


----------



## EmmDee (6 Feb 2021)

SlurrySlump said:


> Does the vaccination contain a miniscule bit of Covid?



No. Very few vaccines have live virus. These ones don't.


----------



## SlurrySlump (7 Feb 2021)

EmmDee said:


> No. Very few vaccines have live virus. These ones don't.


So, if both myself and my wife are vaccinated. We will most likely be safe from getting the virus but it appears that we might pick up the virus somewhere and be carriers of this virus?


----------



## Leo (7 Feb 2021)

SlurrySlump said:


> So, if both myself and my wife are vaccinated. We will most likely be safe from getting the virus but it appears that we might pick up the virus somewhere and be carriers of this virus?



Yes, there is a reduced chance you might get it, and if you do, you are likely to be less sick and less contagious than you would be without the vaccine. That is why there is so much talk about the effectiveness of the various vaccines.


----------



## SlurrySlump (5 Apr 2021)

Both my wife and myself are touching 70 years of age. Different doctors.  I assume we both have to wait until our individual doctor contacts us for our vaccinations?  Is there any system where both a husband and wife can be vaccinated together even having different doctors?


----------



## Purple (6 Apr 2021)

Unless we are going to use some sort of ink stamp on the forehead of every person that is vaccinated then everyone will have to continue to wear their masks until nobody has to wear a mask. Otherwise how will we know if the non-mask wearer is not vaccinated and is just not bothering to wear it or is actually vaccinated?


----------



## MugsGame (7 Apr 2021)

It's not just that Purple - a vaccinated person can still be a carrier and infect other people. So until most people are vaccinated, everyone needs to continue wearing a mask, even if vaccinated.  Although the vaccinated shouldn't get as ill and hopefully won't be infectious for as long.


----------



## EasilyAmused (7 Apr 2021)

Pfizer and Moderna have been shown to reduce transmission. It was with by 20% or to 20%. 
Masks and social distancing are with us for a while to come, apparently.


----------



## johnwilliams (9 Apr 2021)

purple says" everyone will have to continue to wear their masks until nobody has to wear a mask."
a friend of mine came across a incident  in a supermarket last week between a masked and unmasked person .the unmasked person was refusing to wear a mask ,stating they were now vaccinated so didn't need to wear one anymore , i am beginning to see myself more of the locals who were vaccinated now adopting this attitude too,


----------



## EasilyAmused (9 Apr 2021)

But vaccinated people can spread the virus. And more so if vaccinated with AZ. 

Anyway, legal requirements supercede health requirements.


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2021)

johnwilliams said:


> i am beginning to see myself more of the locals who were vaccinated now adopting this attitude too,


Please don't tell me you are identifying with the defiant know-nothing idiots who are exempting themselves from social-distancing, santisation rules and mask-wearing in public based on zero pandemic or microbiology knowledge.  They also seem to want to choose to ignore government rules. Or do I not understand your post?

Again today a group of four older people with a single shopping basket between them meandered through a Dunnes Stores outlet, randomly picking items from shelves and handing them around for examination by other group members.  Sometimes these items went into the basket, other times they went back on the shelves. Challenged, they threatened to call a manager, which I said I was more than happy with. They said they'd sanitized their hands on entering the supermarket and thus posed no threat to anyone.  I asked if that was before or after they'd picked up the basket and if they knew whether the basket had been sanitized before they used it. No answer was forthcoming and no manager was summoned.

Then there was the mother and son (?) picking up bread and putting it back with other baked produce. Same routine as with the older group. Mother replied because the bread was wrapped in plastic it posed no threat until I pointed out that the bread wasn't the infecion threat (unless the plastic wrapping was perforated) but the plastic certainly was after she and others had handled it unnecessarily.

People generally are behaving like idiots and I keep the warnings from experts foremost in my mind.  With travel, churches, sporting events, social venues (aka pubs and clubs for getting drunk in) closed, the remaining big threat is retail.

If social distancing, masks, and all that other good stuff is mandatory in shops, who is responsible for enforcement? If the shops won't do it based on talking to staff, who have been told by superiors or owners to serve customers irrespective of compliance with mandatory conditions, or what they see happening, then who is? Call the Guards and if so why must it be compliant customers' responsibility? CENTRA, SuperValu, Dunnes Stores, over to you.


----------



## RedOnion (10 Apr 2021)

mathepac said:


> Please don't tell me you are identifying with the defiant know-nothing idiots who are exempting themselves from social-distancing, santisation rules and mask-wearing in public based on zero pandemic or microbiology knowledge. They also seem to want to choose to ignore government rules. Or do I not understand your post


I understood that John meant he is seeing evidence around him of other people exempting themselves. But there was a comma missing in his sentence.


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Apr 2021)

mathepac said:


> Please don't tell me you are identifying with the defiant know-nothing idiots who are exempting themselves from social-distancing, santisation rules and mask-wearing in public based on zero pandemic or microbiology knowledge.  They also seem to want to choose to ignore government rules. Or do I not understand your post?
> 
> Again today a group of four older people with a single shopping basket between them meandered through a Dunnes Stores outlet, randomly picking items from shelves and handing them around for examination by other group members.  Sometimes these items went into the basket, other times they went back on the shelves. Challenged, they threatened to call a manager, which I said I was more than happy with. They said they'd sanitized their hands on entering the supermarket and thus posed no threat to anyone.  I asked if that was before or after they'd picked up the basket and if they knew whether the basket had been sanitized before they used it. No answer was forthcoming and no manager was summoned.
> 
> ...


I honestly think you need to take a step back and a few deep breaths.
If you're going to challenge people for picking up a loaf of bread and putting it back on the shelf again you need to take a look at yourself. Even in these times people are entitled to check use by dates on products! There is a reason why we should sanitise our hands on the way in and out of shops.


----------



## MugsGame (10 Apr 2021)

Yes, but that doesn't justify randomly picking up items and passing them around a group without a care in the world. Why are they even shopping as a group?


----------



## joer (10 Apr 2021)

After you get vaccinated I think that you should be free to travel anywhere , obeying the mask wearing, washing hands etc. 
I do think that there should be only one shopper per family, or per trolly,  in a supermarket at any one time though.


----------



## mathepac (10 Apr 2021)

Ceist Beag said:


> I honestly think you need to take a step back and a few deep breaths.
> If you're going to challenge people for picking up a loaf of bread and putting it back on the shelf again you need to take a look at yourself. Even in these times people are entitled to check use by dates on products! There is a reason why we should sanitise our hands on the way in and out of shops.


Ad hominem observation implying what I wonder.

A significant minority of shoppers are *not* sanitizing their hands entering or leaving shops and that's the issue. Very few observe the 2m distancing and people are still shopping in herds.  I can understand a parent with children and no child-care facilities available having to bring kids to the shops, but other than that how many shoppers do you need to fill a basket?  Why the gossipers blocking aisles to have an auld chat? Shopping might have been a social event once, I believe that day has long since passed.  And when will shoppers obey the big signs on the fridges, "Avoid handling foodstuffs unnecessarily"?  I will continue to challenge unacceptable, unsafe behaviour, your opinion as to what you believe I should really be doing has no relevance here; my health and my safety are my responsibility.

I get the point about needing to see use by/sell by dates on food, they're not always obvious, which is why I wear disposable gloves when shopping; straight out of the box I keep in the car, disposed of safely once the shopping trolley is parked.  The various Ministers, experts, advisory groups, and alickadoos could help by encouraging manufacturers and retailers to make the dates plainer and easier to read, but that would inconvenience them and maybe eat into their profit margins, rather than help Sean and Sheila citizen stay safe while shopping.

I have just returned from the local chemist's. I was first in the queue, gloves & mask on as normal. Three people entered behind me despite the sign on the door saying "Only 3 Shoppers inside at a time please". Not one of the three disinfected their hands and one woman, talking to all and sundry in a loud voice about only needing to talk to the pharmacist, decided she'd ignore the clear signs on the floor and the big notice showing the direction of travel for shoppers, and skip to the head of the queue.  When I pointed out to her her unacceptable, unsafe behaviour, the counter assistant told her she needed to wait outside. Fair play, a rare display of responsibility from someone in retail. Mrs or Ms Bouquet, retreated, muttering, sotto voce.


----------



## almostthere (24 Apr 2021)

Both myself and my wife have had our first jabs.  

I am not sure how I was supposed to feel after this.  65% safer I suppose.

Just realised that not much is going to change for us for some time until everyone is in the same situation and things start to open up.

For us we will continue to do what we have been doing since the start of this thing.  Maybe just feel safer, sort of.

How are others feeling, planning after they have had their jab?


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Apr 2021)

I and my OH received both jabs together, no after effects No major lifestyle changes yet, just waiting till we get our next stage of release.


----------



## noproblem (28 Apr 2021)

My wife and myself got our 1st shot on Sunday, both 68 and found everything very well run. Sun night we were both a little more tired than usual and had an early night. Both of us took 2 paracetamol before bed and the following morning we were to head off for a walk and then spend the day on a beach in Achill. I can assure you this didn't happen. Wife was just tired and didn't feel like going anywhere but yours truly was totally spent. Wasn't sick or anything, just no energy, legs heavy and generally tired. This lasted for the day and also all day yesterday and we took paracetamol again before bed last night too. This morning we're both a lot better but feel the vaccine working away in our system and will take it easy. No garden, no walk but thankfully the appetite is ok, not as hungry as usual but not far off it. No need for anyone to worry, just be prepared to be a little down and not working on all cylinders. I do recommend the paracetamol and my neighbour took a Lemsip Max for 2 nights, says it really helped with sleep. She's almost back to normal as well and we're looking forward to our final shot in 12 weeks..


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (28 Apr 2021)

noproblem said:


> My wife and myself got our 1st shot on Sunday, both 68 and found everything very well run. Sun night we were both a little more tired than usual and had an early night. Both of us took 2 paracetamol before bed and the following morning we were to head off for a walk and then spend the day on a beach in Achill. I can assure you this didn't happen. Wife was just tired and didn't feel like going anywhere but yours truly was totally spent. Wasn't sick or anything, just no energy, legs heavy and generally tired. This lasted for the day and also all day yesterday and we took paracetamol again before bed last night too. This morning we're both a lot better but feel the vaccine working away in our system and will take it easy. No garden, no walk but thankfully the appetite is ok, not as hungry as usual but not far off it. No need for anyone to worry, just be prepared to be a little down and not working on all cylinders. I do recommend the paracetamol and my neighbour took a Lemsip Max for 2 nights, says it really helped with sleep. She's almost back to normal as well and we're looking forward to our final shot in 12 weeks..


Thanks for that it really gives a real sense of what to expect. I have a friend 54 in the UK who experienced similar fatigue issues for 2 days.


----------



## mathepac (11 May 2021)

noproblem said:


> and we're looking forward to our final shot in 12 weeks..


A bit puzzled by this. I got my 1st Pfizer vaccination on 16th April and my 2nd injection is confirmed for Thursday next 13th May.

Why the 12-week gap in your case, if you don't mind me asking? I thought all follow-up treatments were at a 4-weekly remove with a 7-day "cooling off" period post-treatment.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (11 May 2021)

mathepac said:


> A bit puzzled by this. I got my 1st Pfizer vaccination on 16th April and my 2nd injection is confirmed for Thursday next 13th May.
> 
> Why the 12-week gap in your case, if you don't mind me asking? I thought all follow-up treatments were at a 4-weekly remove with a 7-day "cooling off" period post-treatment.


Second dose for AZ is 12 weeks and 28days for Pfizer.


----------



## Laramie (11 Jun 2021)

Are people experiencing similar side effects to their second Jab of vaccine that they got first time round?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (18 Jun 2021)

Our son who works part-time in a local pub has just been told a colleague has tested positive eventhough that person had a first dose of AZ .

It just shows that even with good efficacy after one dose its still possible for people to get the virus. 

Now everyone who has been in contact with that person, including our son will need to be tested.


----------



## Prosper (18 Jun 2021)

From the BBC News webpage 7 days ago.
_And of 42 deaths in people with Delta variant infections, 23 were unvaccinated and seven had received only one dose. The other *12 had received two doses* more than two weeks before._


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Jun 2021)

Prosper said:


> From the BBC News webpage 7 days ago.
> _And of 42 deaths in people with Delta variant infections, 23 were unvaccinated and seven had received only one dose. The other *12 had received two doses* more than two weeks before._


From same article:
223 have been admitted to hospital - most were unvaccinated or had only had only dose, and 20 people were fully vaccinated.

So the vaccine could reduce your chances of hospitalisation by 90 percent.


----------



## Prosper (18 Jun 2021)

odyssey06 said:


> 223 have been admitted to hospital - most were unvaccinated or had only had only dose, and 20 people were fully vaccinated.
> 
> So the vaccine could reduce your chances of hospitalisation by 90 percent.


Yes, but 12 deaths out of 42 were people that had been fully vaccinated. That's 28% of the total.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (19 Jun 2021)

Prosper said:


> Yes, but 12 deaths out of 42 were people that had been fully vaccinated. That's 28% of the total.


For me I think that understanding all of this is now key to everything.

We have again contradictory data and while its  becoming obvious that vaccines are improving general health and appears to be weakening the link between cases , serious sickness and hospitalisation but it's not going to be the absolute panacea that many thought it was going to be.

Simply the administration of vaccines alone may not be enough to finally get this virus under control. What can be or will be done to compliment vaccines is anyones guess but their are a few scientific voices saying that 6 months from now we probably will be dealing with multiple variants that might be more/less infectious or deadly and we might be back to square one in understanding.


----------



## michaelm (23 Jun 2021)

Prosper said:


> Yes, but 12 deaths out of 42 were people that had been fully vaccinated. That's 28% of the total.


Which vaccine though?  The UK may have bet heavily on a 'poor cousin' vaccine.  Those getting a 2nd Pfizer are being told that while the HSE says you are fully vaccinated 7 days hence, the current data suggests it's 14 days re the Delta variant.


Paul O Mahoney said:


> Simply the administration of vaccines alone may not be enough to finally get this virus under control. What can be or will be done to compliment vaccines is anyones guess . .


My guess is it will have to be some proven therapeutics following positive antigen tests.


----------



## SoylentGreen (2 Jul 2021)

Both myself and my wife have now received our double jab of AZ.   At first we heard that we had 92% protection but it appears that this has been reduced to 60% against the Delta variant. I am also hearing that if we had a mix with Pfizer we would have 5 times more protection than two doses of AZ.  Then this morning I heard that we would have had 9 times more protection.

Then I hear that we might need a booster jab around Christmas because we have had two AZ vaccines.

I then hear that people in the UK who have had two AZ vaccines are getting the Delta Covid and some ending up in hospital very sick.

I hear that over 180 people tested positive for Covid in Dungarvan after drinking in a bar. I assume that this was outdoor drinking with indoor toilets?

So for us nothing has really changed. We continue on as we did before we got our vaccines. We certainly won't be jumping at the €5 Ryanair flights and even a staycation looks unlikely.


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Jul 2021)

SoylentGreen said:


> Both myself and my wife have now received our double jab of AZ.   At first we heard that we had 92% protection but it appears that this has been reduced to 60% against the Delta variant. I am also hearing that if we had a mix with Pfizer we would have 5 times more protection than two doses of AZ.  Then this morning I heard that we would have had 9 times more protection.
> 
> Then I hear that we might need a booster jab around Christmas because we have had two AZ vaccines.
> 
> ...


Have a read of this... it is important whether the % relates to whether you will have *symptoms*, but the main concern is about *hospitalisations*.

*Symptoms:*
_With the Pfizer/BioNTech jab offering 88% protection against symptomatic disease with the Delta variant, compared with 94% protection against the Alpha variant. For the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine, the figures were 67% and 74% respectively for first and second doses._

*Hospitalisations:*
_According to an analysis by PHE, the Pfizer/BioNTech jab was linked to a 94% vaccine effectiveness against hospital admission with the Delta variant after one dose and 96% after two doses, while the figures for the Oxford/AstraZeneca jab were 71% and 92% respectively._









						The Covid Delta variant: how effective are the vaccines?
					

Analysis: what protection do they offer against infection, hospital admission and death?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kinnjohn (2 Jul 2021)

Hi
Got my second jab today I arrived about 10 minutes before the appointed time A large Que of people already there, took at least another Hr to get my jab,
Not complaining Grateful to have received my second jab,
I say well done to everyone involved,


----------

